
Mac mini blocks UBUNTU installation? (LTT on Twitter) - rwx------
https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/1067232394934083584
======
Dunedan
Not Mac mini specific, but affecting every Mac with T2-chip. Still unclear
why. For more details see:
[https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux/issues/71](https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux/issues/71)

